

Introducing .NET Gadgeteer - jackfoxy
http://gadgeteer.codeplex.com/

======
vyrotek
I got a Netduino Plus last year and love it. I'm trying to figure out how this
initiative differs from the community behind Netudio.

Netduino Plus: <http://www.netduino.com/netduinoplus/specs.htm>

Here's one of the projects I built with it. Make sure to check out the video!

[http://iactionable.com/applying-gamification-to-real-life-
ac...](http://iactionable.com/applying-gamification-to-real-life-activities/)

~~~
cfn
That is a cool project you have there. I am thinking about a product that
depends on detecting an RFID card at 8-10 meters but all the readers I find
cost several hundreds to a few thousand dollars which is a bummer.

I think the difference between Netduino and the Gadgeteer is that in the
latter all the interfacing is standardized to the point that you can use as a
Lego of sorts (no loose/random wiring). This is done by standardizing all the
connectors between the different modules and clever API design.

Here is an interview with a demo: <http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Clint/NET-
Gadgeteer>

And it can be bought here ($249.95 for a starter kit or you can buy the
modules separately): <http://www.ghielectronics.com/catalog/category/265/>

P.S. I am not an interested party, I just thought this information would be
useful.

